# Unexpected Incidentals due to poodle life



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Clippers, brushes, more brushes, combs, trimmers, dryer. Never thought I'd ever need those things.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

So many expens. I just bought another for downstairs that’s arriving tomorrow, and I bought one for upstairs last month. It seems Phoebe is going to be living the rest of her life in one, and it’s starting to be cramped as she gets bigger! When I bought one for Starla, I thought of it as kind of a waste… every pup is different!


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

I never imagined that I would be buying baby food (for Kongs, Toppl, etc.) again.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I didn't anticipate the activity schedule. Normie has a more active social life than I do.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dogsitter. Since I don’t have children, I never imagined I would pay someone to stay in my home.

Gracie went _everywhere_ with us. A boisterous spoo is not so universally welcome.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I have 4 different snuffle blankets... 1 wasn't enough.

Basil gets a $100/mo budget on everyday times including food to keep boundaries.

I imagine the experience is similar to the cheer, gymnastics, horse riding or beauty pageant Dad whose daughter _needs_ stuff.

Oh well, I picked this life and I signed up for this


----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

After driving Meisha around in a Hyundai Accent for a year, I’m in the process of shopping for a bigger car for her.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Meisha said:


> After driving Meisha around in a Hyundai Accent for a year, I’m in the process of shopping for a bigger car for her.


Lol. I get it. Former Toyota Yaris owner over here. We went out for a slice of pizza a couple of weeks ago and came home with a Ford Bronco. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## DNi (Apr 12, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Lol. I get it. Former Toyota Yaris owner over here. We went out for a slice of pizza a couple of weeks ago and came home with a Ford Bronco. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


We just took a cross-country road trip with Loki in our 2-door Yaris and came to the same conclusion. We definitely purchased the new SUV with the spoo in mind.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Meisha said:


> After driving Meisha around in a Hyundai Accent for a year, I’m in the process of shopping for a bigger car for her.


We bought a 2015 Nissan Pathfinder at the end of May. A 35# pittie, a 55# GSD, and a who knows how big he'll get SPoo puppy? Not to mention the four cats and bird in case of a hurricane evacuation.... Yeah, it was time for an upgrade.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

DNi said:


> We just took a cross-country road trip with Loki in our 2-door Yaris and came to the same conclusion. We definitely purchased the new SUV with the spoo in mind.


Relatable! We did _two_ cross-country moves in the Yaris, with Gracie nestled among all our luggage in the back. I loved that little car! But Peggy fits much better in the Bronco. We’re starting to explore crate options, which would allow us to just keep the back seats down and safe from poodle-adventure grime.

That’s another thing: The crates! So many crates! Peggy went through three sizes in her first year.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> That’s another thing: The crates! So many crates! Peggy went through three sizes in her first year.


The advantages of having had several dogs over the years... You accumulate a lot of things. Simon's house crate is a 25+ year old Midwest Metals drop pin crate that I originally bought for my Doberman cross. Simon is its fourth occupant.

I did buy a new car crate for him, though. He's most definitely outgrown the 30-ish year old 200 Sky Kennel he was riding in, and all my other crates were about as old (and in worse shape), so I got a brand new Midwest Skudo kennel for the Pathfinder.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Hubby replaced his convertible with an SUV after we added Snarky to the family. Two large spoos and one bucket seat weren't going to work.

I now have a hook holding leashes mounted at every exterior door. I have replaced most trash cans with step- lidded cans, and the recycling has a locking lid. I have baby gates and x-pen panels controlling traffic flow inside the house. I have poodle dirt racetracks carved into my lawn. My floors are always dirty, especially after rainstorms, due to poodle racers coming back inside after running laps on their dirt tracks. My cat, more often than not, has a crusty patch of fur on his shoulder blades after being licked by the puppy.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ah yes! The toddler lock on the kitchen garbage cabinet. Almost forgot about that one. And the livestock-sized water bucket, to encourage Peggy to drain her muzzle before she wanders away.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I tell you, one of the best investments you can make, trashcan-wise, is a Simple Human. We had our first one for maybe 20 years. I got it because I had a cat who kept getting into the garbage. That can was Splash-proof (and Splash was a _very _determined kitty...). The only times the dogs have ever been able to get into it is if it is too full and the lid won't close all the way. They are pretty sable, and hard to tip over, as well.


----------



## I_love_dogs (May 30, 2021)

Meisha said:


> After driving Meisha around in a Hyundai Accent for a year, I’m in the process of shopping for a bigger car for her.


I was starting to look at new cars to replace my minivan now that my kids are out of car seats. When my older dog died, one of the decisions about getting a spoo was am I willing to get stuck with a minivan or large SUV. 
Got the spoo puppy, so will be back shopping in 7-8 passenger vehicle section.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

TeamHellhound said:


> I tell you, one of the best investments you can make, trashcan-wise, is a Simple Human. We had our first one for maybe 20 years. I got it because I had a cat who kept getting into the garbage. That can was Splash-proof (and Splash was a _very _determined kitty...). The only times the dogs have ever been able to get into it is if it is too full and the lid won't close all the way. They are pretty sable, and hard to tip over, as well.


I agree; the Simple Human trash cans are pretty awesome, especially the metal ones. I cheaped out and got a cheaper plastic bin for one room. It drives me nuts when I step on the pedal and nothing happens; definite buyers remorse on the cheap can. I just wish Simple Human had more options on midsized cans.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Gas and wear and tear on my car - I go somewhere with my dog pretty much every day. And yeah, I just bought a new -to-me car and it's just a touch bigger to accommodate the dog better. A compact instead of a subcompact. 

I have a line item in my yearly dog budget for "Squeaky balls". Never occurred to me how easy they would be to lose! Also for raw bones - awesome for dog teeth, not something I expected to feed.

Conditioner - I use my own conditioner on Annie. Consumption has definitely increased.

Plastic baggies. Use them for treats, for freezing things for the dog... I don't use them for myself much, so consumption dramatically increased.


----------



## Shawna B. (Jul 6, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Ah yes! The toddler lock on the kitchen garbage cabinet. Almost forgot about that one. And the livestock-sized water bucket, to encourage Peggy to drain her muzzle before she wanders away.


Ivy is my first poodle and never have I had such a messy drinker. she walks away dribbling mouthfuls of water. I now have a towel just laying on the floor always to dry up her messes. Shes 8 months please tell me she will outgrow this.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Meisha said:


> After driving Meisha around in a Hyundai Accent for a year, I’m in the process of shopping for a bigger car for her.


Ha! Bobby has plenty of room because the vehicle we have was purchased for our Great Dane! 😉


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

So many things....Grooming stuff and toys in particular. I spend way more on Bobby’s grooming than on myself. He gets the professional groom and I cut my own hair and never get manicures. Oh, and I use his hair products. Never thought I’d use my dog’s hair products.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Shawna B. said:


> Ivy is my first poodle and never have I had such a messy drinker. she walks away dribbling mouthfuls of water. I now have a towel just laying on the floor always to dry up her messes. Shes 8 months please tell me she will outgrow this.


Lol. Peggy’s the same. She’d leave a river from her water dish to wherever she went next. She’s gotten a little bit better, but the deep stainless steel pail was the real lifesaver. We fill it up only a couple of inches so by the time she’s pulled her head out after drinking, a lot of the water’s drained back into the pail.

We got the flat-sided 4 quart:









Pet Supplies : Indipets Heavy Duty Stainless Steel Flat Sided Pail with Hooks - 4 Quart - Lays Flat Against Dog Kennel, Crate or Fence : Flat Back Bucket : Amazon.com


Find Indipets Heavy Duty Stainless Steel Flat Sided Pail with Hooks - 4 Quart - Lays Flat Against Dog Kennel, Crate or Fence and more Flat Back Bucket at Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





It’s got hooks and we originally had it hanging on the outside of her crate. Now it’s just on a tray by her bed.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

So many things! Trash was definitely a problem. I went through several but now I just have a 23 Gallon commercial rubbermaid trash can off of amazon( bought the matching top too). No more stuck bags, and no more dogs raiding the trash can. It’s not pretty but it took care of the problem .

Never would I have ever thought I would have spent so much on shears, travel grooming table or dog dryer. Or pretty collars 🤪.

I probably wouldn’t have known how hard is is to go out of town without the dogs. With Sandy I’m ok with for a little while but with Nova I have such anxiety leaving her 🤷🏻‍♀️. It annoys my hubby a bit lol. I have separation anxiety.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Sad to say medication is Buck’s biggest line item. He had three seizures back in 2018 and he has been on a human grade epilepsy medication since, with 100% efficacy. I have pet insurance, but it is taking ever longer to hit the threshold where they start paying. I spend bucks on grooming, so pat yourself on the back and treat yourself to the best equipment if you DIY


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

my mini poodle turned one in April and still gets car sick. I have small plastic box container full of stuff to clean up after she vomits.in the car....yuk thought she would out grow it but hasn't. Tomorrow going a long distance in mountains so am not feeding her in the morning. Doesn't take a long in the car and she is sick. back of car is for her and necessities


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I rarely spend money on myself, but my dogs are very spoiled! When you love your pets, you want them to have the best.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Yellow said:


> my mini poodle turned one in April and still gets car sick. I have small plastic box container full of stuff to clean up after she vomits.in the car....yuk thought she would out grow it but hasn't. Tomorrow going a long distance in mountains so am not feeding her in the morning. Doesn't take a long in the car and she is sick. back of car is for her and necessities


Awwwe. I hope she does well tomorrow.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Yellow said:


> my mini poodle turned one in April and still gets car sick. I have small plastic box container full of stuff to clean up after she vomits.in the car....yuk thought she would out grow it but hasn't. Tomorrow going a long distance in mountains so am not feeding her in the morning. Doesn't take a long in the car and she is sick. back of car is for her and necessities


May I suggest buying ginger snap cookies before you leave town and giving her a few bites? Check the label to be sure they contain actual ginger. This could help prevent the absolute misery of low blood sugar on top of nausea and dizziness from the disorientation of riding way in the back on the way to the mountains. I get nauseous to this day in the back seat of a car if there are many turns. It's well known riders in back seats will tend more towards car sickness. Of course I know you are working to keep her safe.

It could be a kindness to get an anti-nausea medicine from a vet. Even if just to help break a pattern for a while. Good luck to both of you and enjoy the mountains; I've been longing to go for several years.

ETA the gingersnap suggestion was made by a wonderful longtime breeder with extensive travel experience, and shared in a different forum years ago. Please forgive me for not crediting that incredible lady originally.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I have to agree that an empty stomach and sitting in the back of a vehicle would make me horribly ill, possibly for days. Being able to keep my eyes on the horizon is essential for me. But I’m sure you’ve tried everything, @Yellow. What a bummer.  Good luck tomorrow.

Back to the original topic—we spend more on Peggy’s beauty regimen than I’ve _ever_ spent on myself! And whatever we save financially we make up for with time and energy. Definitely a poodle shock (even though I thought I knew what to expect).


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

@Yellow does she shake nervously in the car? My Dad spent time feeding Basil her lunch (chicken/carrots/eggs) in the car just sitting in the drive way, and that helped a lot with the drooling and car "sickness". I imagine the onset feeling of a panic attack as you feel your body revving up with uncontrolable sensations. Of course try to be even more smooth on the pedal and brake. It's worth a reminder.

I'm so grateful for evening walks. I would normally be a home-body, but Basil gets me out of around *people*. So, i'm grateful for that. We both like when it's .."time to go on a walk??... dooo.. youuu.... want to go on a walk?? walk??? okay lets go."


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Incidentals... I'd have never dreamed there are so many wonderful grooming sprays out there 😊. Grateful for each one I've tried!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

cowpony said:


> Hubby replaced his convertible with an SUV after we added Snarky to the family. Two large spoos and one bucket seat weren't going to work.
> 
> I now have a hook holding leashes mounted at every exterior door. I have replaced most trash cans with step- lidded cans, and the recycling has a locking lid. I have baby gates and x-pen panels controlling traffic flow inside the house. I have poodle dirt racetracks carved into my lawn. My floors are always dirty, especially after rainstorms, due to poodle racers coming back inside after running laps on their dirt tracks. My cat, more often than not, has a crusty patch of fur on his shoulder blades after being licked by the puppy.


I can certainly relate to all of this.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> @Yellow does she shake nervously in the car? My Dad spent time feeding Basil her lunch (chicken/carrots/eggs) in the car just sitting in the drive way, and that helped a lot with the drooling and car "sickness". I imagine the onset feeling of a panic attack as you feel your body revving up with uncontrolable sensations. Of course try to be even more smooth on the pedal and brake. It's worth a reminder.
> 
> I'm so grateful for evening walks. I would normally be a home-body, but Basil gets me out of around *people*. So, i'm grateful for that. We both like when it's .."time to go on a walk??... dooo.. youuu.... want to go on a walk?? walk??? okay lets go."


she doesn't shake, but dose smack her lips and the drooling has gotten better I set up her kennel different, hoping that might help. Like idea of making it a fun place with food involved


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I second anti nausea meds. They were fantastic for one of our dogs. Make sure if you use them not to wrap them in something - we had the issue where,30 min after giving the pill wrapped in food we would be in the car and it would come back up, still wrapped in the food.

My (?) cat (it's complicated) gets massively carsick. Driving like you are trying not to spill a full glass of water helps a lot, as does having her in a wire crate in the front seat with cool air blowing on her. Not something I approve of, but my father found she travelled better and didn't throw up when in a crate in the bed of the pickup truck, which is why I tried blowing cool air on her. Doing that I could drive her about 5 hours without her throwing up.


----------



## I_love_dogs (May 30, 2021)

Probably not poodle specific, but my previous puppies were much smaller than my spoo puppy. There are a lot more purchases to protect electric cords and this puppy can reach the outlets and chew the plugs so covers are needed as well.


----------



## Piper 2020 (Aug 16, 2020)

Toy, toys, toys and toilet paper.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Piper 2020 said:


> Toy, toys, toys and toilet paper.


Toilet paper? [emoji848]


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Toilet paper? [emoji848]


Well, it is called 'potty' training.

Ten to one we're talking poodle loving to unwind the roll....like a toddler.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Dianaleez said:


> Well, it is called 'potty' training.
> 
> Ten to one we're talking poodle loving to unwind the roll....like a toddler.


Haha! I wish Elroy would just use the toilet. It'd cut down on the in and out business[emoji1787].
Agreed! Just being funny! Elroy has thought about playing the 'unroll the TP' game, but so far, I guess I've deterred him.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I actually fed Peggy tiny little baby-fingernail-sized pieces of toilet paper when she was a puppy, to teach her that I am the keeper of the toilet paper. I still do on occasion, but now she just balls them up and spits them out.


----------



## Brian R (May 25, 2021)

Frisbees and round toys (and every permutation thereof) that fly, roll on their edge and/or float in the water. 
Pet insurance since we compete in multiple events.
Event (NADD and disc dog) entry fees.


----------



## Piper 2020 (Aug 16, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Toilet paper?


Bode loves toilet paper. Put a roll on the holder, turn my back and I find it all over the house. He snags the end and runs, unrolling it throughout the house. Sometimes he chews it. Best toy ever for him. If I close the bathroom door and the lock doesn't engage, he'll work the door open just to get the TP. Good thing the TP shortage is over.😂


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Piper 2020 said:


> Bode loves toilet paper. Put a roll on the holder, turn my back and I find it all over the house. He snags the end and runs, unrolling it throughout the house. Sometimes he chews it. Best toy ever for him. If I close the bathroom door and the lock doesn't engage, he'll work the door open just to get the TP. Good thing the TP shortage is over.


Well I guess that's a worthwhile toy...for a little while! Not sure I'd encourage it though !


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Another unexpected: the sheer number of CHEWS that Hugo needs to survive teething! No non-edible chews will do, so I have to resupply constantly right now! And then of course he wants VARIETY. Lol.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

a2girl said:


> Another unexpected: the sheer number of CHEWS that Hugo needs to survive teething! No non-edible chews will do, so I have to resupply constantly right now! And then of course he wants VARIETY. Lol.


Hugo is beautiful! He's is 5 weeks older than Elroy. Elroy doesn't seem to be teething yet, at least not in a significantly noticeable way. Did Hugo START teething hard within the last 5 weeks? Wondering if/when we're in for the same as far as increased chewing goes. Has Hugo lost any canines yet?


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Hugo is beautiful! He's is 5 weeks older than Elroy. Elroy doesn't seem to be teething yet, at least not in a significantly noticeable way. Did Hugo START teething hard within the last 5 weeks? Wondering if/when we're in for the same as far as increased chewing goes. Has Hugo lost any canines yet?


I think it's been longer than that, Tom, but haven't been really keeping track. He lost all his front teeth first and then his lower canines a few weeks ago, several of the side teeth fairly recently, and an upper canine last week. The lower canines are almost fully in now. He has GIANT molars in the back and honestly I am not sure whether they are permanent or baby teeth. His hard chewing really has been in the last week or so and seems focused on chewing way back in his mouth. I have been holding the chew so he can really bear down. Hope that helps! I am looking forward to the teething being over, to be honest. I am constantly diverting him from chewing on the stone hearth or metal or wood. I am afraid to give him bones or antlers because I have read too many stories about cracked teeth so have been using yaks, cow ears, bully sticks, no-hide rolled sticks, Whimzees, you name it, but he is getting picky so I keep looking for new things. He is 6 months old tomorrow!


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Dogs4Life said:


> I rarely spend money on myself, but my dogs are very spoiled! When you love your pets, you want them to have the best.


Yes, my first thought is always what can I get for Winnie before I will think about myself. She hasn't got a clue but it makes me feel better.


----------



## Piper 2020 (Aug 16, 2020)

It seems I never leave a store without a dog toy in the bag.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

a2girl said:


> The lower canines are almost fully in now. He has GIANT molars in the back and honestly I am not sure whether they are permanent or baby teeth. His hard chewing really has been in the last week or so and seems focused on chewing way back in his mouth. I have been holding the chew so he can really bear down.


I don’t think dogs have baby molars, but those adult molars sure seem to cause a lot of grief. Peggy had a second teething phase just before she turned a year old and it was entirely focused on her molars. Even at two, she still loves to work them on things. Good that you’ve gotten into the habit of holding a chew for Hugo! Better than him resorting to a table leg as some pups do. 

We also spend a ton on chews. Luckily the Bionic “Urban Stick” is a current favourite and just requires that we stuff the ends with something tasty. She gives that thing all she’s got and it’s barely got a scratch on it. Amazing.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I don’t think dogs have baby molars, but those adult molars sure seem to cause a lot of grief. Peggy had a second teething phase just before she turned a year old and it was entirely focused on her molars. Even at two, she still loves to work them on things. Good that you’ve gotten into the habit of holding a chew for Hugo! Better than him resorting to a table leg as some pups do.
> 
> We also spend a ton on chews. Luckily the Bionic “Urban Stick” is a current favourite and just requires that we stuff the ends with something tasty. She gives that thing all she’s got and it’s barely got a scratch on it. Amazing.


Thanks--I'll have to check out the Urban Stick!


----------



## CottonTheSpoo (Jun 24, 2019)

94Magna_Tom said:


> What are some of the things that you now do, or buy, or don't do, that had never even came close to entering your mind before you got your poodle(s)?
> I go through dish soap way more quickly because of filling stuffed kongs, then washing my hands. Soaked kibble is soooo fatty!


Dog trainers, hair dryers (standing and blowers both used), clipper blades, tables, brushes, brushes, brushes, baths and plumbers. Buying grooming supplies and doing yourself is still more economical and healthier (physically and mentally) than sending out to some one else even with a thick coated poodle! And, if you buy smart these things hold their value for years and poodles to come.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> What are some of the things that you now do, or buy, or don't do, that had never even came close to entering your mind before you got your poodle(s)?
> I go through dish soap way more quickly because of filling stuffed kongs, then washing my hands. Soaked kibble is soooo fatty!


I have spent more $$ on owning SPOO children than all of my German Shepherds and Golden retrievers combined. Having 3 SPOOs and 1 Goldendoodle at the same time was crazy compared to 4 GSDs only at the same time. 
Now, I have 1 Golden Retriever pup, a lot of $$ on chews and toys. They are Piranha teethers. 1 SPOO pup, she's heavy on the chews but not as bad as the GR. Loves toys and balls. My 10 yr old SPOO likes a good chew. She's serious. Has never been an active player. 🤣
PORK CHOMPS are the choice chew in my house. I buy them a lot. 
They are all pretty good with stuffed toys. They all still squeak and are intact or if they tear one open, it's dead and gone. They don't get it back. Buried, aka trash can. They've been taught not to shred them. Trash can faces the wall in a corner. They've learned it's off limits. Anything food trash gets zipped and tossed. No smells, no problem. If there are bones, if goes to the outside trash after dinner. We don't have a lot of food waste. More recycles. 
Balls! We have all kinds. More $$. They love the bouncy ones. If they make a noise, even better. We've narrowed down the favorite ones. They have destroyed cheap ones. My GSDs had a real leather soccer ball. Once it popped, it made it even better to hold. Had it for years. 
Grooming is the big $$ item on the budget. I love my groomer. She books the girls and I've used her for years. It was more expensive when I had 4 at once to be groomed. I used her when I had my GSDs. It's how we met.
I don't have all the grooming tools. I have 1 pair of clippers, good scissors, nail clippers, a few pairs of medical grade forceps. I haven't gotten a table. I just have them stay where I put them for the most part if I need to trim faces and feet til their next groom. I start prepping them for grolming when they are babies before 1st pro groom. 
Crates, I have all the sizes. 2 small puppy size, medium puppy size, 3 large and an extra large. I donated one large and was gifted one small. I have them folded and stored for any needs or loans. 
No vehicle crates. I've only crated litters to go to the vet. Crate gets bungee secured. I have well fitted car seatbelted harnesses for each. Starting at 8 week old sizes. They tether attach to the seatbelt. It keeps them from jumping around in the back. It activates like a seat belt during breaking or collision. I have a new 4Runner so I can put the back flat but when they are in the seat, (it helps my 10 yr old not get car sick), I think it makes them feel secure and they are not seeing motion to get car sick. The 2 pups haven't ever been sick. I also can run a bungee cord across the ceiling hangers from side to side if I have the back flat or have all three at once. I have transport options. 
I think that's about it. 😁


----------



## Piper 2020 (Aug 16, 2020)

CottonTheSpoo said:


> Dog trainers, hair dryers (standing and blowers both used), clipper blades, tables, brushes, brushes, brushes, baths and plumbers. Buying grooming supplies and doing yourself is still more economical and healthier (physically and mentally) than sending out to some one else even with a thick coated poodle! And, if you buy smart these things hold their value for years and poodles to come.


I would love to but I'm afraid I would put an eye out shaving their face. I do trim their feet and do touch-ups between groomer visits but the fear of doing serious damage has kept me from full grooming. I applaud anyone who does groom their own dog.


----------



## CottonTheSpoo (Jun 24, 2019)

Piper 2020 said:


> I would love to but I'm afraid I would put an eye out shaving their face. I do trim their feet and do touch-ups between groomer visits but the fear of doing serious damage has kept me from full grooming. I applaud anyone who does groom their own dog.


It does take gumption. I forgot to add some grooming classes to the list of things that I have spent money on. There are a lot of online ones and some free Youtube videos. I started working with a long setting on my blade and stayed away from the eyes until I felt better with the technique. The face is boney and easy to burn it takes practice. I started after 2 groomers were burning and one cut my SUPER thick poodle. He didn’t like me leaving him and I finally caught on. Some people find great groomers. I guess bc he was so thick and course he was extra hard. It took and still takes, forever to do him. Your honey will forgive you a lot easier if you cut or burn him/her than if you let someone else! That’s the truth! lol plus, we can take a break at home.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

a2girl said:


> I think it's been longer than that, Tom, but haven't been really keeping track. He lost all his front teeth first and then his lower canines a few weeks ago, several of the side teeth fairly recently, and an upper canine last week. The lower canines are almost fully in now. He has GIANT molars in the back and honestly I am not sure whether they are permanent or baby teeth. His hard chewing really has been in the last week or so and seems focused on chewing way back in his mouth. I have been holding the chew so he can really bear down. Hope that helps! I am looking forward to the teething being over, to be honest. I am constantly diverting him from chewing on the stone hearth or metal or wood. I am afraid to give him bones or antlers because I have read too many stories about cracked teeth so have been using yaks, cow ears, bully sticks, no-hide rolled sticks, Whimzees, you name it, but he is getting picky so I keep looking for new things. He is 6 months old tomorrow!


Try Pork Chomps. They are safe and last longer and don't cause loose poo. They have different sizes too.


----------



## desertpoodles (Feb 15, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Lol. I get it. Former Toyota Yaris owner over here. We went out for a slice of pizza a couple of weeks ago and came home with a Ford Bronco. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Great story.


----------



## Saaanderud (Nov 29, 2018)

I never saw myself as a minivan owner, but with a geriatric Spoo and a goldendoodle who had surgery on both hips for hip dysplasia, there we were buying our first one when we were in our 60s. I also have 16 stainless steel dog dishes I wash in the dishwasher. Also four XLG memory foam dog mattresses. And a $140 per hour Veterinary Behavioral specialist. We never needed one for our 4 rescues, but our two AKC registered Spoos are a real handful. The therapist is for my Spoo puppy who was traumatized by vet and groomer and didn't get well-enough socialized due to the pandemic. And gets carsick. Now we drive 100 miles to the only groomer we trust and give $50 worth of cerenia each trip. But I love him dearly.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Starla said:


> So many expens. I just bought another for downstairs that’s arriving tomorrow, and I bought one for upstairs last month. It seems Phoebe is going to be living the rest of her life in one, and it’s starting to be cramped as she gets bigger! When I bought one for Starla, I thought of it as kind of a waste… every pup is different!


Saaam, my house is maximum security 😂 there are baby gates and x-pens in every room of the house


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

I am also in the bought a car for my dog club. I specifically wanted a 4 door to load him in and out quickly for nosework 😅


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Phoebe’s newly expanded playroom. Now it has room for her snuffle box (just outside the pen in this pic), and me in it with her. And that’s not even using the whole second pen! As an added bonus, now she doesn’t push it all over everywhere. Before she would push it over to see whoever was sitting in the recliner, then push it back to watch the fish, then push it to the other side of the room to see what Diego was doing.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

Starla said:


> View attachment 478744
> 
> Phoebe’s newly expanded playroom. Now it has room for her snuffle box (just outside the pen in this pic), and me in it with her. And that’s not even using the whole second pen! As an added bonus, now she doesn’t push it all over everywhere. Before she would push it over to see whoever was sitting in the recliner, then push it back to watch the fish, then push it to the other side of the room to see what Diego was doing.


I love how we all have a puppy "bomb went off" room. 😂 I haven't had pens. They get a whole room which happens to be wherever I am. I close off rooms by keeping doors shut. Training 2 has been fun. I need eyes in the back of my head. 😂 Twice the mischief. 😄


----------



## I_love_dogs (May 30, 2021)

Jilly SummerSunset said:


> I love how we all have a puppy "bomb went off" room. 😂 I haven't had pens. They get a whole room which happens to be wherever I am. I close off rooms by keeping doors shut. Training 2 has been fun. I need eyes in the back of my head. 😂 Twice the mischief. 😄


Open floor plan gives you more room, a feeling a space - said the salesman. Our whole downstairs is open concept. There are no doors except on the bathroom and tiny laundry room. We don't even have places to put up gates. It is a pain when you have puppies and babies. When they get older it is awesome. They can literally run circles in our house. 
It is making me feel better to see the toys all over. I thought it was just my house.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

TeamHellhound said:


> We bought a 2015 Nissan Pathfinder at the end of May. A 35# pittie, a 55# GSD, and a who knows how big he'll get SPoo puppy? Not to mention the four cats and bird in case of a hurricane evacuation.... Yeah, it was time for an upgrade.


If you live in hurricane country, a little preparation goes a long way. I lived on the Gulf Coast for many years. My most exciting hurricane was Frederick. For that one, a friend who bred and showed cockers came to stay with us because she lived right on the water. So during the hurricane we had inside the house (a large house thank goodness): 34 dogs (all in crates except the greyhound), six people, a cat (in a crate), a bird (in a cage), and two horses. I can tell you that horses are not the greatest house pets. I had a big kennel room - about 15 x 40 - so I made a "corral" out of my heaviest exercise pens. I put lots of news paper on the floor and installed the horses. I had been to my vet the day before and gotten two syringes with tranquilizer in case the horses got out of control. They did just fine. At the height of the hurricane, the horses stood with their heads against me for comfort, but were otherwise quite calm. 

It was a very good thing that the horses were in the house - a tree fell on the fence paralleling the highway, so they could have escaped.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Shawna B. said:


> Ivy is my first poodle and never have I had such a messy drinker. she walks away dribbling mouthfuls of water. I now have a towel just laying on the floor always to dry up her messes. Shes 8 months please tell me she will outgrow this.


I have a towel in front of the water bowl. Always.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Johanna said:


> I have a towel in front of the water bowl. Always.


I use a door mat.


----------



## Saaanderud (Nov 29, 2018)

I use a rubber-backed water-absorbing mat.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Many years ago I had a standard poodle who took fiendish delight in keeping a mouthful of water until she could deposit it on your lap. What a brat!


----------



## Finn's mum (Mar 11, 2019)

Our biggest outlay connected to our poodles beyond the endless grooming equipment, toys and coats, was to buy a caravan, so we could take them on holiday with us. They love it, they get to go and see lots of new and exciting places, but mostly they just love to go to the beach in it.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

Finn's mum said:


> Our biggest outlay connected to our poodles beyond the endless grooming equipment, toys and coats, was to buy a caravan, so we could take them on holiday with us. They love it, they get to go and see lots of new and exciting places, but mostly they just love to go to the beach in it.


They are lovely.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Johanna said:


> If you live in hurricane country, a little preparation goes a long way. I lived on the Gulf Coast for many years. My most exciting hurricane was Frederick. For that one, a friend who bred and showed cockers came to stay with us because she lived right on the water. So during the hurricane we had inside the house (a large house thank goodness): 34 dogs (all in crates except the greyhound), six people, a cat (in a crate), a bird (in a cage), and two horses. I can tell you that horses are not the greatest house pets. I had a big kennel room - about 15 x 40 - so I made a "corral" out of my heaviest exercise pens. I put lots of news paper on the floor and installed the horses. I had been to my vet the day before and gotten two syringes with tranquilizer in case the horses got out of control. They did just fine. At the height of the hurricane, the horses stood with their heads against me for comfort, but were otherwise quite calm.
> 
> It was a very good thing that the horses were in the house - a tree fell on the fence paralleling the highway, so they could have escaped.


I'm impressed you kept the whole menagerie calm. I really don't know how my horses would handle being inside a house. My QH was a stall walker when I still had him at a show barn; he's been on pasture for the last decade.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Jilly SummerSunset said:


> Try Pork Chomps. They are safe and last longer and don't cause loose poo. They have different sizes too.
> View attachment 478671


Elroy is chewing his first Pork Chomps. A braided one. He definitely likes it!


----------



## Deere (Jun 25, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> What are some of the things that you now do, or buy, or don't do, that had never even came close to entering your mind before you got your poodle(s)?
> I go through dish soap way more quickly because of filling stuffed kongs, then washing my hands. Soaked kibble is soooo fatty!


Buying fetch balls to throw by hand or with the "Chuck It" for our evening entertainment.
He is learning about texture so some of the balls he drops and won't pick up or play with again.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Elroy is chewing his first Pork Chomps. A braided one. He definitely likes it!


Yay!! ❤


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

cowpony said:


> I'm impressed you kept the whole menagerie calm. I really don't know how my horses would handle being inside a house. My QH was a stall walker when I still had him at a show barn; he's been on pasture for the last decade.


One of the two horses had been in the house on several occasions - she knew how to pull the screen door open! During the worst of the hurricane the two horses wanted me to stand close to them so they could put their heads against my chest for comfort. I had my vet draw up two syringes of tranquilizer in case I needed it, but as long as the greyhound and I were next to their "corral" the horses were quite calm.


----------



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

I never thought I would need to schedule my time around my dog's hair appointments.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Bigbark said:


> I never thought I would need to schedule my time around my dog's hair appointments.
> View attachment 479276


That's so true!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck’s groomer was able to work throughout the Pandemic, since she is employed at a boutique pet supply store which was deemed an “essential “ business. (Thank goodness I started the Pandemic with a bob!) I was incidentally annoyed that Buck looked so good and my grooming suffered🙃


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

Mfmst said:


> Buck’s groomer was able to work throughout the Pandemic, since she is employed at a boutique pet supply store which was deemed an “essential “ business. (Thank goodness I started the Pandemic with a bob!) I was incidentally annoyed that Buck looked so good and my grooming suffered🙃


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Elroy is chewing his first Pork Chomps. A braided one. He definitely likes it!


I got that same braided Pork Chomp for Hugo. He liked it for one chewing session in which he chewed about 1/2" off of it and since then turns up his nose at it. Oh, well.


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

a2girl said:


> I got that same braided Pork Chomp for Hugo. He liked it for one chewing session in which he chewed about 1/2" off of it and since then turns up his nose at it. Oh, well.


I don't get the braided one9. I do the large twists or the ribs. My 3 love them. I get the twists 10 per pkg and the ribs 15 per pkg. They have a really big single rib too. Mine may leave them but they always go back on another day. They trade them too. 😂


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

a2girl said:


> I got that same braided Pork Chomp for Hugo. He liked it for one chewing session in which he chewed about 1/2" off of it and since then turns up his nose at it. Oh, well.


He switches it in and out. He doesn't chew it every day, but he still goes for it on occasion.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

For some reason I didn't finish reading this ongoing thread until today. Amazon is delivering the Pork Chomps ribs on Saturday.


----------

